# Presentation in front of the class



## RenegadeReloaded (Mar 12, 2011)

Ok, although i'm 26 i'm a student at a photography course. I must go 2 hours/week.

Next class we are supposed to present each student in front of the class some photos and to discuss upon them. The problem is not what to comment on them, that's easy 4 me, but it's cause I have to do it in front of all the other students :afr

I want to find a solution on how to do this, I still don't want to skip it. Presenting it in front of all the others is a nono, so I need a workaround. There are 4 groups into the students are divided, tueseday from 6pm-8pm, from 8 to 10, and wednesday, from 6pm-8pm, from 8 to 10.

I allready skipped tuesday.

What I was thinking is to speak to the teacher to let me come earlier and present my stuff before all the student come (cause i have to go to the medic after), or to come at the end, when students leave (cause i've been to the medic till then).

Any other ideas ?


----------



## Undefeated (Nov 8, 2011)

yeah i would tell the teacher, i used to skip days when i had a presentation until i just stopped caring, even when i knew the class saw me as extremely nervous


----------



## Desmond1990 (Jan 23, 2012)

Have you tried imagining that your audience are all naked?

Seriously though, I have this problem too.. and one of the comments I find a lot on my feedback forms is "Very confident" (WTF?!) but also "talks very quickly and slurs a lot.. often hard to understand" lol. 

I find that my approach is to give the presentation to the back wall of the room, (so it doesn't look like I'm looking at the floor) and to also know my presentation inside-out. I literally practice it about 10 times, so that when I do it for real, I go into auto-mode, and just play like a recording.

Finally, if you can't get points for public speaking skills, get points for content.

Good luck!


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

Take a valium before the presentation.


----------



## CoolUnderFire (Oct 11, 2011)

I find the worst part of presenting is the worrying I do beforehand.

For some reason I gain confidence when I present, it's almost like I block out everyone around me and just speak.

In fact the other day I think people were laughing at me I sounded so stupid, but I didn't care.


----------



## TheQuietGirl20 (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm getting a doctors note


----------

